

Lumia 920 is now the most popular Windows Phone - ailon
http://blog.adduplex.com/2013/04/adduplex-windows-phone-statistics.html

======
venomsnake
Comments that came to mind - "so they have sold two of those " and "to rule in
hell than to serve in heaven".

Microsoft is just terribly slow with their phone os. They have lost 3 years so
far and I have yet to see someone with a WP8 device.

I am not commenting on the merits of the OS. But in the position MS are in
they should be delivering new version every six weeks and not every 18 months.

